# wie beliebige Wörter im gesamten Eclipse-Projekt suchen ?



## mox (30. Jul 2006)

Hi,

über "Java Element Name" markieren 
-> rechte Maustaste -> Refefences -> Workspace 
kann ich  Methoden/Variablen im ganzen Projekt
dateiübergreifend  suchen.

Aber wie suche ich im Projekt dateiübergreifend nach beliebigen Wörtern, 
die z.B. Bestandteile von Strings/Kommentaren sind ?

Auf die obige Art geht das so ja nicht.

Dank und Gruss
Mox


----------



## foobar (30. Jul 2006)

Es gibt auch eine ganz normale Volltextsuche im Menü, mach mal die Augen auf ;-)


----------



## mox (30. Jul 2006)

oh, wie peinlich


----------



## foobar (30. Jul 2006)

mox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh, wie peinlich


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :lol:


----------

